# hello



## modgirl

Hi, can anyone please tell me, in the 45 minutes, how to say "hello" in Korean?

I only need a phonetic pronunication.

Thanks very much!


----------



## gliamo

Is it too late?

 Annyong ha shimnikka

          Pronunciation:
        An-YOH HASHim-ni-kah

source


----------



## modgirl

It was not too late at all!  I just didn't have time to post a note of appreciation.  

Thank you very much.


----------

